# Oberon: How do you decide?



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

I sooo want an Oberon cover and am trying to convince myself that this is the way to
go as far as covers go, but how do you decide on which one?  They are all soooo nice!!!
What Oberon cover do you have?  Are you happy with it?  Do you wish you had gotten another design
instead? choices...choices...


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Can I add another question into the mix? I really like one of the journal covers better than the Kindle cover(s). For those that are using a journal cover for their Kindle, how are you securing it in that cover? I wish they made the journal cover I like for the Kindle....


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Let's see, my first Oberon I narrowed it down to color first and then design. I ended up with Wine Celtic Diamond Journal cover. It is gorgeous, I love it but.....I was worried about the hinges on the Amazon cover I was using with it so I went to a Kindle cover. (My journal cover is now for my book journal)

_For those that are using a journal cover for their Kindle, how are you securing it in that cover?_ I had it in the Amazon cover and just slipped the cover into the journal cover like a book.

Picking a Kindle case was much more difficult. I narrowed it down to design first and then color and got World Tree in Green. It is gorgeous, I love it and have been very happy with it. Not as many people seem to have it but I like that.

I saw someone post a Dragonfly pond, the old design, on the Sales thread but it was for K1. I kept watch for a K2 cover but finally decided to ask Oberon about it. They were able to make me an old style Dragonfly pond (no frog) in Sky Blue so now I have that one. I just got it for Christmas and it is really pretty.

It is hard to decide which one to get because they are so beautiful. If Oberon ever makes Waterfall as a Kindle cover, I will be all over it and order one.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

I have the purple roof of heaven. I wanted a design the encompass the whole cover, yet not one that is repetitive or "tiled" (so say, the roses one). I mean, I love them all but for 112 AUD I kind of want more than just one print repeated over again. Besides, the Roof of Heaven reminds me of a Mayan painting and I like such historically arty things. 

and I LOVE purple. ok I love pink too but purple > pink! (not that I saw any pink covers)

THUS!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

It took me literally three months to decide.  There were several that I eliminated immediately because I did not like the design.  The only things I knew for sure were that I wanted black, purple or red, and I wanted the velcro attachment system.

Without going into a post that's as long as my decision process was   ... I finally decided on the red gingko cover, and I am 110% pleased with it; I've had it for just over a month, and I still smile every time I see it or touch it.  It still has the "new leather" smell ... and I love that.  It is a beautiful work of art.

However ... in the back of my mind, there was another cover that I wanted as well that kept nagging at me; I had narrowed my decision down to the red gingko or this other one.  But, I didn't want TWO kindle covers.  So, last week I ordered that other "cover" of sorts ... the roof of heaven in purple, but a JOURNAL cover.  I expect to love that one as well.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I've owned 3   since last February!

1) Saddle Tree of Life with corners - LOVED it!  I sold it because I didn't like the corners and wanted to try velcro.

2) Sky Blue Dragonfly Pond with velcro - Liked it alot!  Never felt as attached to the design as I did to my Tree of Life but, loved the velcro so, I sold it!

3) Red Gingko with velcro - LOVE it!  I just ordered a new skin and am pretty sure this combo will satisfy me for a while!! 

You can't go wrong with Oberon - the quality and workmanship is amazing and they really protect your kindle - I dropped mine down the stairs in the Dragonfly Pond cover without a scratch to Marvin!!  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I have taupe Avenue of Trees with corners.  I LOVE it.  I poured over this website before making my final decision.  The taupe color is so nice in person.  A nice carmally color.  Originally I wanted an Oberon with a wrap around design.  But, after reading about them I decided that it may be too bulky for me.

Of course, after getting the Oberon I needed a skin for my naked kindle and decided on  Reaching Out at Decal girl.  What a great choise!!  I must post my combo here when I figure out how!!!

I would say to pick the design first and then find a color to complement the design.  There is a long thread here with different designs and colors.  

In my opinion, you can't go wrong with any Oberon cover.  I already want another one but can't justify it to myself because I don't know how often I'd change covers.  And, the way they are built I will have this one for a long time!

Good luck on deciding!  It took me two days of pouring over this website.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

robjond said:


> I have taupe Avenue of Trees with corners. I LOVE it. I poured over this website before making my final decision. The taupe color is so nice in person. A nice carmally color. Originally I wanted an Oberon with a wrap around design. But, after reading about them I decided that it may be too bulky for me.
> 
> Of course, after getting the Oberon I needed a skin for my naked kindle and decided on Reaching Out at Decal girl. What a great choise!! I must post my combo here when I figure out how!!!
> 
> ...


Oh, I would love to see pictures of your combo - I think it will be brillant!! You just need to upload photos into Photobucket (or similar site) and then put the link into your post and it will post as the picture! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

When you look at all the K and journal covers usually one or two just jump out at you - always go with your gut instinct. As for how the journal covers are secured question - I have the Red River Garden journal cover. I have my Kindle attached to the Amazon cover and that cover slips nicely into the journal cover - like this:


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> When you look at all the K and journal covers usually one or two just jump out at you - always go with your gut instinct. As for how the journal covers are secured question - I have the Red River Garden journal cover. I have my Kindle attached to the Amazon cover and that cover slips nicely into the journal cover - like this:


nice case


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Cheerio - I LOVE it!!!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Not bad.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

good selection here.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

forgot to mention, love the screensaver


----------



## Supers (Nov 30, 2009)

Heh - I haven't been able to decide so haven't ordered one yet.
I loved Peacock when I saw it - just a gut feel thing.  But then I thought maybe Wild Rose or Roof of Heaven or Creekbed Maple or River Garden.
So, I've not ordered - will mull over it... in the meantime, the Amazon cover suffices.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Supers said:


> Heh - I haven't been able to decide so haven't ordered one yet.
> I loved Peacock when I saw it - just a gut feel thing. But then I thought maybe Wild Rose or Roof of Heaven or Creekbed Maple or River Garden.
> So, I've not ordered - will mull over it... in the meantime, the Amazon cover suffices.


You have the cutest kitten in your profile. The other day me and my husband were driving, and we saw a wild kitten who looked just like yours, no more than 7-8 weeks old. We tried to lure it and catch it, but it wasn't the easiest of tasks and eventually gave up


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

cheerio said:


> forgot to mention, love the screensaver


I think it's from a sake ad...hiccup!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

loca said:


> You have the cutest kitten in your profile. The other day me and my husband were driving, and we saw a wild kitten who looked just like yours, no more than 7-8 weeks old. We tried to lure it and catch it, but it wasn't the easiest of tasks and eventually gave up


Ooh, that looks like a blue ragdoll. We have a kitten who is about 16 weeks old and his little face looks just like that. Beautiful cats in nature and looks. And they behave just like a dog - he will fetch balls and bring them back for us to throw again.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

Supers said:


> Heh - I haven't been able to decide so haven't ordered one yet.
> I loved Peacock when I saw it - just a gut feel thing. But then I thought maybe Wild Rose or Roof of Heaven or Creekbed Maple or River Garden.
> So, I've not ordered - will mull over it... in the meantime, the Amazon cover suffices.


I have debated getting one for awhile, but in the end decided against if for my K2. The cover I have fits perfectly in the bag I carry when I travel and I think the Oberon would be a bit too big. That being said, I love the idea of a nice leather journal. lol I plan on asking for one of the journal in Wild Rose for my birthday in a couple of months. That design just calls out to me.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Ooh, that looks like a blue ragdoll. We have a kitten who is about 16 weeks old and his little face looks just like that. Beautiful cats in nature and looks. And they behave just like a dog - he will fetch balls and bring them back for us to throw again.


Our Mitted Ragdoll, Kibou, acts more like a dog than the Shelties, Yoda & Obi-Wan, do. He thinks (and probably is) the furry alpha male in the family.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

F1Wild said:


> Our Mitted Ragdoll, Kibou, acts more like a dog than the Shelties, Yoda & Obi-Wan, do. He thinks (and probably is) the furry alpha male in the family.


What a beatiful pair. WE have a kitten of 6 months, we are hoping to add a little play friend by spring, a pup rottweiler


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Our Mitted Ragdoll, Kibou, acts more like a dog than the Shelties, Yoda & Obi-Wan, do. He thinks (and probably is) the furry alpha male in the family.


i love it


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

They are quite the tag team.  And then throw in Yoda's brother, Obi-Wan (our other Sheltie) and it gets a bit ridiculous with the amount of love they have for each other.


----------

